# Shineart out of stock issues?



## YourLogoGear (Jul 5, 2011)

Has anyone else noticed that Shineart is out of stock on core items lately?


----------



## awojton44 (Feb 21, 2014)

Yes, the low lead Korean rhinestones are on a 2 month backorder. I have no idea what to do.. Do you buy from anyone else?


----------



## Sassysport (Aug 28, 2013)

Shineart has a new website its shineartshop now not shineartusa


----------

